# My American Bully Tonka Truck



## ToNkA tRuCk06 (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's Tonka


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Cool name for a nice lookin dog

And welcome to GPB


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

for real, I love your daughter's house shoes and Tonka is gorgeous


----------



## ToNkA tRuCk06 (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks!! i got him 2 weeks ago.. He'll be a year old in 2 weeks...UKC registered.. Still thinkin about what kind of dry dog food to feed him.. The previous owner had him on Authority... Any suggestions?


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

ToNkA tRuCk06 said:


> thanks!! i got him 2 weeks ago.. He'll be a year old in 2 weeks...UKC registered.. Still thinkin about what kind of dry dog food to feed him.. The previous owner had him on Authority... Any suggestions?


You'll get 50 answers. I personally like Blue Buffalo


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good looking boy welcome to the forum ..


----------



## ToNkA tRuCk06 (Jan 24, 2011)

how expensive is blue buffalo? I'm lookin for somethin in a 40lb bag, under $50.00


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

ToNkA tRuCk06 said:


> how expensive is blue buffalo? I'm lookin for somethin in a 40lb bag, under $50.00


Check their site out. I get a 15 lb bag for 30, but you might want to check more foods out. There is a lot out there a good diet is pretty important. Lots of people usually don't care what they feed their dogs


----------



## DoggyStyle (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice Looking Dog there


----------



## ToNkA tRuCk06 (Jan 24, 2011)

I want to make sure he has a really good brand of dog food. I'm gettin him a back pack next week for walks. He weighs in at around 76lbs right now. thanks for your advice!!


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Sounds like fun. NP and good luck


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

My boy eats blue buffalo and i love the outcome of the food my other dogs eat it too, i am happy with it they love it all is good


----------



## ToNkA tRuCk06 (Jan 24, 2011)

how many cups do you feed them a day? His previous owner told me 4 actual cups.. Is that about right?


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Depends on activity, weight, age, type of food, etc. 4 May be ok. Usually when you buy a bag it will have feeding guidelines on back


----------



## ToNkA tRuCk06 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks. I just want him to be muscular and healthy. Can you occasionally give them actual cooked chicken breasts and fruits or veggies?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

yes and cooked chicken, beef, ham, and any kind of fruits and veggies, dangit where is this list, any fruits but grapes or raisins, and no nuts of some kind, grrrr someone help out, my white boy is a total fruit bat, lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow! I love hims! He is gorgeous! Welcome to GP! Ah, my suggestion for food is to research RAW thoroughly and gradually transition him. It is everything that he needs and nothing he doesn't.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

ToNkA tRuCk06 said:


> Thanks. I just want him to be muscular and healthy. Can you occasionally give them actual cooked chicken breasts and fruits or veggies?


Yep. And as ATL stated raw is another option. I tried it, but was easier for me to do dry food. I dont know about other brands, but Blue Buffalo has fruits in it


----------



## ToNkA tRuCk06 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your advice!!! So does anyone else know of another kind of good dog food to feed him thats a 40lb bag under $50.00? He's too good of a dog to feed him crappy food that his previous owners gave him...(Authority)


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cooking food takes out the nutrients. Dogs are carnivores and fruits and vegetables aren't needed and unless they are in the pureed form they can't access the nutrients that can be beneficial. 

We have a health section with lots of info


----------



## ToNkA tRuCk06 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Pitbullmama..... I think once this bag is gone I'll start him on blue buffalo and see how he likes it. Also, has anyone heard if a back pack with weights is good exercise for him? He walks amazing on a leash and i think this would make him a little bit stronger..


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

I kno it gives them a sense of purpose like a job and its great for them to hold like water bottles have them hold there own stuff and weighs are good as well as rocks.

Also for the food, i feed my boy 2 1/2 cups 2x a day hes 8 months old, hes in great shape, I jsut love blue buffalo lol so do my dogs


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

apbt2010 said:


> I kno it gives them a sense of purpose like a job and its great for them to hold like water bottles have them hold there own stuff and weighs are good as well as rocks.


I put marbles in my dog's backpack when we go for our walks. Makes him feel important.

I don't know if I would put weights in the backpack. Check out our conditioning section for some ideas on conditioning.


----------



## ToNkA tRuCk06 (Jan 24, 2011)

Do you guys think walking Tonka uphill with a back pack for an hour every day and running around the dog park 3 times a week will get him ripped? i feed him 2 actual cup sizes, 2 times a day.


----------

